
SaaS Pricing (2013) - tzury
https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/saas_pricing
======
encoderer
My experience building Cronitor is that it's very hard at "small business"
scale to make money selling subscriptions for $10 a month.

We cover this in our indie hackers interview, but we not only saw faster
revenue growth after a ~3x price increase but also lower churn and fewer
requests for discounts.

~~~
kcorbitt
I wonder if that's because of the "small business" scale, or because you are
in the B2B space, that expects higher prices? I'd be very curious to hear
stories from people trying to build B2C products with a one/two person team
charging $5-$10/mo, and how that worked out.

~~~
encoderer
Great point, I'm certainly oriented towards B2B by habit. There is definitely
not a market for $50 a month personal SaaS products.

------
shanecleveland
His segment on pricing in a recent Indie Hackers podcast is worthwhile:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/013-patrick-mckenzie-
of...](https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/013-patrick-mckenzie-of-
appointment-reminder)

------
dgut
Finally, a startup post on HN. Thank you.

~~~
kmicklas
This is Hacker News not Startup News.

------
Crazyontap
Who is this guy. And why should i listen to his advice?

~~~
cookiecaper
Yeah, the patio11 fervor has always been a little mysterious to me. I think he
is a fine HN poster who has some helpful blog posts. That's all well and good,
but it doesn't justify his celebrity status. It puts him in the category of
like the upper 15% of HN posters (and yes, I know his karma). I think the
fanfare is a little overdone.

I assume that HN just thought it would be cool for "one of their own" to be
raised to celebrity status and Patrick was right-place/right-time. And who can
blame him for enjoying it?

~~~
goatherders
Lol. Bitter much? Considering how much terrible advice is on this forum from
people who wouldn't know the first thing about building a business, at least
Patrick has a track record.

~~~
cookiecaper
Why would I be bitter? I have no personal animosity against Patrick. We don't
compete in any meaningful way and I can only recall a few very limited
interactions in the comment sections on HN. If anything, I feel a personal
affinity for him, as I also ran a side business that ended up having a similar
demographic to BCC (in a totally different sector).

I have nothing against Patrick whatsoever and as I said, no one can blame him
for taking advantage of the position that the social media gods awarded him. I
just think he's overrated. I normally wouldn't comment just for that, but I
guess I felt bad for the parent commenter taking all the heat, and wanted to
let him know that he's not alone, and some of us are even willing to say it
without using a throwaway. ;)

~~~
goatherders
"I just think he's overrated" fair enough. I just think that a lot of HN folks
drawn to business-oriented posts are trying to start something business
oriented of their own. He has some useful things to say/write. Some of it
good, some of it not. But usually interesting.

